# Performing in a grocery: new trend?



## hemidemisemiquaver (Apr 22, 2011)

Do you dig the idea? :]


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

If the people won't come to you, you must go to them.  Interesting idea!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

It's an interesting contrast: at the butcher shop, they're just in the way; at Whole Foods, they bring the place to a standstill. Either way, they interfere with commerce, so on the whole, I think it's an annoyance. They'd be better off in a food court, a park, or some area where people aren't trying to think about other things.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

At least they don’t sing opera dressed as butchers. (Although that might be something for them to try.)


----------



## Stasou (Apr 23, 2011)

Out of season, but still one of my favorites.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> If the people won't come to you, you must go to them.


That should be fine as long as you don't chase them with a cleaver. Or a flute.


----------



## Nix (Feb 20, 2010)

I did this before in high school, we played string quartet during the holiday season- they asked us to play christmas music, we mostly just played classical  

They put us in an area that wasn't too in the way (in front of the shark meat freezer, no joke). Didn't cause too much traffic and most people seemed to enjoy it, got lots of compliments. I lived in a middle-upper class suburb though, and I think it was mostly just the middle class who felt like they were upper that liked it, getting serenaded as they shopped.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

'interfere with commerce...annoyance'??...geez...something tells me these folks will go right back to shopping for their $2 a piece lemons with no problem...this is so much most where this should be happening rather than just in a hall where more than half the people don't even know the pieces and are just there to dress up and put on way too much perfume...this brings a wonderful music back to the people where it should be...very cool


----------

